# No luck with search



## dawgz (Oct 17, 2013)

OK, I've been wanting to get a fursuit made for quite some time.  I've held off as I wanted to lose a chunk of weight before getting on made.  Well, I'm now 20 pounds lighter, and smoking my co-workers in a weight loss contest.  Since I know that there is quite a bit of lead time with commissions, I wanted to start getting some ideas as to costs, etc.

Now, (please hold the negative comments), one of my requirements are that it be an adult suit.  Yes, I am a male, and while "adult" activities are not my main goal, I want the suit to be "properly" male.  Part of this suit will include Gothic clothing that I will find or have made separately, so I'm not concerned with the need to cover up.

I went down the list of fursuit makers that was listed here, and most seem to be closed for commissions, and nobody indicated if they make adult versions or not.  

I have two in mind.  One is a certainty, with the second on the list for later build depending on how much this is going to cost.  

Another challenge will be that the head absolutely MUST accommodate eyeglasses.  My prescription is very heavy, and I cannot wear contacts.  I must be able to see where I'm going as much as the suit will allow.

I've tried to contact Noble Wolf a couple of days ago as he was recommended a while back, and is a known adult suit maker.  Back then he had taken a hiatus from fursuit building for school.  I made another attempt to contact him a couple of days ago, and haven't had a response, so I don't know if he's making them or not, and assume at this point that he's not.

I'm attaching a pic of what I'm looking at making:







I would be most grateful if someone could point me in the right direction, or if someone who makes the adult suits and just doesn't advertise it could chime in.  Thanx in advance.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 17, 2013)

Why do you want an adult suit if you aren't going to screw in it? Are you going to take pictures and post them on FA  where they will be taken down?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 17, 2013)

^So much win.
I'll be sigging this.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Why do you want an adult suit if you aren't going to screw in it? Are you going to take pictures and post them on FA  where they will be taken down?




I'm not beyond the idea of yiffing in the suit.  It just isn't my primary purpose for wanting it to be an adult one, and I'm not in any relationship whatsoever at current to do so.  As for posting pics on FA, anything I would post would be appropriately covered, just like in the screenshot I posted.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 17, 2013)

You could try commissioning different makers for different pieces.
Though I may point out that the results may not be as great.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 17, 2013)

dawgz said:


> I'm not beyond the idea of yiffing in the suit.  It just isn't my primary purpose for wanting it to be an adult one, and I'm not in any relationship whatsoever at current to do so.  As for posting pics on FA, anything I would post would be appropriately covered, just like in the screenshot I posted.




You'll have to ask makers in private if they do or not. I doubt any maker would post that they do publicly because of the stigma associated with it.

As for the purpose, it seems you are better off getting just a normal fullsuit for two reasons; it'll be cheaper and if you aren't posting risque pictures of your shlong through the sheath, that the purpose would be..."lost".

That and fursuiters with adult suits are usually looked on with apprehension if you plan to go to a con with it.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You'll have to ask makers in private if they do or not. I doubt any maker would post that they do publicly because of the stigma associated with it.



To me it is simply different strokes for different folks.  I avoid being judgemental of the consenting actions of two adults



> As for the purpose, it seems you are better off getting just a normal fullsuit for two reasons; it'll be cheaper and if you aren't posting risque pictures of your shlong through the sheath, that the purpose would be..."lost".
> 
> That and fursuiters with adult suits are usually looked on with apprehension if you plan to go to a con with it.



I wouldn't ever post "nude" pictures. I'm well aware of the sexual regression that exists - especially in the states. The clothes I'm in the process of shrinking out of would be more than up to the task of covering up in any "public" situation - not that I foresee myself running around my neighborhood in my small loose lips town in a fursuit.  Just like in that screenshot, he would be covered most of the time, and if not covered, simply would be when I would be lazing around my house.  

As for apprehension, I'm sure that the black wolf in a gothic cape, leather pants, and royal purple shirt with a purple tipped mohawk is probably going to make some people back up anyway LOL.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 17, 2013)

dawgz said:


> To me it is simply different strokes for different folks.  I avoid being judgemental of the consenting actions of two adults



It's not so much as the fact that two people are _fucking_ in suits...it is the fact that such suiters also take their yiffsuits into public con space. With avenues like Xtube and sofurry that allow that content, the stigma that it is associated with is that the people who buy them also show them off to the public.





> I wouldn't ever post "nude" pictures. I'm well aware of the sexual regression that exists - especially in the states. The clothes I'm in the process of shrinking out of would be more than up to the task of covering up in any "public" situation - not that I foresee myself running around my neighborhood in my small loose lips town in a fursuit.  Just like in that screenshot, he would be covered most of the time, and if not covered, simply would be when I would be lazing around my house.



Ah. I can see the screenshot since my adblocker is being a butte. 



> As for apprehension, I'm sure that the black wolf in a gothic cape, leather pants, and royal purple shirt with a purple tipped mohawk is probably going to make some people back up anyway LOL.




I have a demonic character that has a lime green mohawk that looks like it could give you radiation poisoning. People will think it is cool and elegant if you get a dressier shirt.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It's not so much as the fact that two people are _fucking_ in suits...it is the fact that such suiters also take their yiffsuits into public con space. With avenues like Xtube and sofurry that allow that content, the stigma that it is associated with is that the people who buy them also show them off to the public.



I can actually understand that fully.  There are appropriate places for adult content, and one shouldn't force their sexual play on others.






> Ah. I can see the screenshot since my adblocker is being a butte.



You can or cannot?  I can pm you a link to photobucket to see it that way if you like.





> I have a demonic character that has a lime green mohawk that looks like it could give you radiation poisoning. People will think it is cool and elegant if you get a dressier shirt.



The shirt is an example.  The only thing I'm dead on about perfectly recreating is the cap and leather pants.  If I can find a sweet deep purple shirt in the same hue as the mohawk, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Nataku (Oct 17, 2013)

Can't really see any detail on the purple shirt from that screen cap, not sure if that's my screen or your pic isn't high enough res. Anyhow, you mention gothic style, so I am assuming that the shirt is of one of said styles. That said - there are many folks who make ren faire clothing that certainly fall into the 'gothic' styles. You may try looking at some of those for the shirt? Not sure if you pants would also be period or not, but again, look at ren faire clothing makers if they are. 

As for the rest, well, not my cup of tea. However, I assume you would eventually wish to attend a con with that fursuit? I am not familiar with furry cons and their policies enough to know myself, but do fur cons have rules about being allowed to wear adult suits outside of the adult art areas of the con? Covered or not? I'm not sure how strict some cons are about adult suits in the public eye, or around con attendees that are underage. Might be something to consider.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 17, 2013)

Nataku said:


> Can't really see any detail on the purple shirt from that screen cap, not sure if that's my screen or your pic isn't high enough res. Anyhow, you mention gothic style, so I am assuming that the shirt is of one of said styles. That said - there are many folks who make ren faire clothing that certainly fall into the 'gothic' styles. You may try looking at some of those for the shirt? Not sure if you pants would also be period or not, but again, look at ren faire clothing makers if they are.
> 
> As for the rest, well, not my cup of tea. However, I assume you would eventually wish to attend a con with that fursuit? I am not familiar with furry cons and their policies enough to know myself, but do fur cons have rules about being allowed to wear adult suits outside of the adult art areas of the con? Covered or not? I'm not sure how strict some cons are about adult suits in the public eye, or around con attendees that are underage. Might be something to consider.




The due dilligence would be on me regarding such rules, and I would have to base my decision to attend based on them.  If I was to be at a furrycon, fully outfitted would the rule of the day, as the full costume is the desired look.  There would be no "bits" to show.

I feared there would be a fixation regarding my desire for it to be an adult suit.  As far as I know, there isn't any rules requiring your fursit to be in the buff as you're attending, sans the adult parts.

The pic did go dark at least on my current screen.  It does have a pattern, but I don't care if the pattern is there or not.  A solid royal purple would do fine.  The avatar is a model.  I would want the head to be more "standard" wolf look instead of the narrowed muzzle the avatar has. The mohawk however, I would want to go from right behind the nose, between the ears, and flowing down to the neck like the pic does.


----------



## shagpoke (Oct 18, 2013)

If you're going to wear it with clothes all the time, why not just get a partial?


----------



## dawgz (Oct 19, 2013)

shagpoke said:


> If you're going to wear it with clothes all the time, why not just get a partial?



Because I want to wear it without clothes inside the confines of my home with the blinds shut etc.....     Seriously, I want a full suit as it makes the look more complete IMO.  I am actually contemplating going ahead and just making it a normal one.  I can make the second one an adult version if I so desire later.  This one stands to have a very high likelihood of being worn in public as part of his role is to be used as a halloween costume anyway.  It would save a lot of 'splainin if someone was to have the nerve to try to pull down the pants or whatever that may cause some form of wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 19, 2013)

dawgz said:


> I'm not beyond the idea of yiffing in the suit.  It just isn't my primary purpose for wanting it to be an adult one



Wow. 1st time I've heard of a murrsuit without the "murr" part. Que sara sara, I guess.


----------



## Nataku (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh, here's an idea - there's apparently some fursuit makers that make 'fur shorts'. It seems the original purpose for these is to create a more realistic look when wearing a tail that the tail isn't just hanging off the belt loops, but can actually look like its attached to a furry backside.
here's a link to a pair I saw 

My suggestion is that your full suit could be broken up into pieces (probably be easier to put on anyhow) and that you could have one pair of normal, 'clean' shorts, and then one pair of.... intact? shorts you could swap between as the situation necessitates.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 20, 2013)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Wow. 1st time I've heard of a murrsuit without the "murr" part. Que sara sara, I guess.



I guess I must be unique, being able to separate gender from sex. As I mentioned a couple of posts up, I am considering the idea of nixing the adult part if it really is going to be that huge of a negative connotation.  You won't find me in this suit clowning around at the local wal mart.  He's not going to be a "friendly" looking character.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 20, 2013)

Those do look cool.  -=ponders=-


----------

